# Please, Help me ...



## bnj-42 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

my name is Benjamin.
I'm 19 years old and I am in Marketing and Communication School of ISEG in Lyon on my first year of studies.

I am in a great need to improve my english skills, and in my opinion the best way to reach this objective is to travelled to US for several months. 

I am obliged to do 2 month internship and personally I would like it to be in the USA, because the experience which I will gain will be a big advantage for my resume and myself. 

I hope that you could help me in this. I can do chores at your home if you wish so. My dream is to stay in the USA as long as possible (I am free from May to September 2011). 

I am looking forward to hearing from you. 

*Thank you very much,*
Benjamin G.​
PS: you can speak with me on skype (my id is : bnj-42)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

An internship is structured hands on training at a qualified company. This, like all other employment, requires an appropriate visa. Have you contacted the appropriate office within your school to discuss internship options?


----------



## bnj-42 (Jan 25, 2011)

*First, thanks for having me reply*

For validated my first year I have to do 2 month in internship.
If I am in US the internship or the job can be simple, like a seller in a shop or just a little job.
The most important which is having a job where i have to speak with many people to improve my english and become (I hope) bilingual ... that's the reason why i would like find a long internship or job (for 5 months) if it's possible.
I have to have the visa H1 or H3 for this kind of job, isn't it ? My school is totaly agree for a project like this.

(I hope that I well answered at your question )


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bnj-42 said:


> For validated my first year I have to do 2 month in internship.
> If I am in US the internship or the job can be simple, like a seller in a shop or just a little job.
> The most important which is having a job where i have to speak with many people to improve my english and become (I hope) bilingual ... that's the reason why i would like find a long internship or job (for 5 months) if it's possible.
> I have to have the visa H1 or H3 for this kind of job, isn't it ? My school is totaly agree for a project like this.
> ...


Start reading about visa requirements for interns. Maybe Bev can give you the link in French.

Exchange Visitors


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, what you need is a J type visa. Embassy of the United States Paris, France - Visa Types
Be sure to follow the links given because these days they require you to find a qualified sponsor for an exchange program or internship. There is a list of qualified J visa sponsors.

Here is the page in French, if that's easier for you: Echanges/Formations | Ambassade des Etats-Unis d'Amérique Paris, France

You might be able to get an H2 type visa (see the link on the consulate web page under Visa types) if you're going to go over for a summer and work in a hotel or at an amusement park or other seasonal work. (The niece of my husband did that a few years back for her stage.) Depends what is required for your school.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bnj-42 (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry but who is Bev ? :confused2:


----------



## bnj-42 (Jan 25, 2011)

okay i know BEV


----------



## bnj-42 (Jan 25, 2011)

okay thank you a lot for your advices ... now I have to find an intern or a job.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bnj-42 said:


> okay thank you a lot for your advices ... now I have to find an intern or a job.


:>)
Intern = person 
Internship = position

Your school should have connections to companies who employed interns in the past. Otherwise - Google is a good source. Let us know if you need help.

This may be helpful for your english studies. usingenglish.com


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> :>)
> Your school should have connections to companies who employed interns in the past. Otherwise - Google is a good source. Let us know if you need help.


The schools here in France are amazingly hands off when it comes to these "stages" (as they're called here. My husband's niece was basically told she had to find a temporary job for 3 to 6 months somewhere outside France. She wanted to go to the US because her boyfriend was going there, but her English teacher wouldn't approve her for the US because he said her English wasn't good enough. (The girl speaks amazing Spanish, but apparently the boyfriend didn't.) Don't know how she finagled it, but she wound up working (with the boyfriend) at some amusement park in the Midwest.

I got several phone calls from the niece and her mother (my s-i-l) asking about working conditions in the US and employment contracts and the like. (I remember having to explain to them why the employment letter - it was not a "contract" - gave the minimum number of hours they'd be working, but said nothing about the maximum.) Frankly I was kind of shocked at how little support the school requiring this big adventure seemed to provide to the students.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kirikara (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,
I did one of these intership in the US back in 2003.
It is called the work and travel in US program.
I don't know if it exists in France, since I applied for it in London (although I am french, but I was residing there)
It sounds like exactly what you need.
You would get a visa for a fee ( about $2000) to work anywhere in the US for the summer and then an extra few weeks to travel and discover the US.
Word of advice, be prepared, get somewhere where you know you can find a job, try to find something in advance, etc..
I went to see my BF in Minneapolis and it was the worst place to go, student town, dead in the summer NO jobs..ended up spending the summer enjoying my debts 

some general info can be found here:
Work And Travel USA 2011 program details - J1 Visa - SEVIS - DS-2019 form - Summer Work/Travel America


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kirikara said:


> Hi,
> I did one of these intership in the US back in 2003.
> It is called the work and travel in US program.
> I don't know if it exists in France, since I applied for it in London (although I am french, but I was residing there)
> ...


OP needs an internship for course requirements. W&T will not cover that even though it may be an option to spend some time in the US.


----------

